# Little Giants VS Knock Offs



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, this was touched upon in another thread, but I think it deserves its own.

My experience as a paperhanger with needing a REAL stable platform in all sorts of stairwells is quite extensive, and I am sure you understand why I need something that is easy and safe ..... price is a non-issue.

All these combo ladders are HEAVY. LG makes some type I's and I believe some type II's if you need less weight, and they are easier to maneuver - but I just do not feel as secure on the top two rungs as I do on my I-A. And believe me, I spend a lot of time on those rungs with TWO leg levelers in some nasty curved stairwells.

Now as far as the Gorilla's and other knock offs, I have only used the smaller ones with step ladder heights 3ft - 5ft, and 4ft - 7ft. They are not as smooth and as easy to operate as the LG's. That's not just my opinion. I need something that can be open/closed and adjusted quickly. I need something that will not forever attempt to guillotine my fingers. 

Many know me to be a cheap, thrifty, skin flint, penny pinching, bean eatin Yankee, but even I will spend the dollars on a Little Giant. 

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it !


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> Many know me to be a cheap, thrifty, skin flint, penny pinching, bean eatin Yankee, but even I will spend the dollars on a Little Giant.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn, that looks like Alan Rada. Good pick


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a little giant and hate it. Welll..... hate it for it's weight. Love it when it comes to interior stairwells, just hate hauling it around. For the most part it stays in the garage.

Did I say it is too heavy???? :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a Werner version, a three step (collasped) that I love. It's light, opens up high enough to work in most houses, and I can throw it in the car ans save money, instead of driving the truck.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

There is a Werner line of them that are really, really, light compared to the other ones I've used


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I've only ever used the LG and I don't like them very much. heavy, the bottom is wide, and I feel like I'm gonna fall off the stupid rungs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I may sound like I own stock, but I have no connection with Wing Enterprises.

My main complaint is the weight of my model 22. (that's the one that goes from a 5' step to a 9' step). At 42 lbs, it gets to be more of a bear with each turn of the year. BUT, darn is it worth it on the stairs. 

Now, seeing all the references to other maufacturers, I searched Werner's site and Gorilla's site. I could only find direct comparison to one model, mine, the #22. Here are the posted weights:

Little Giant model 22 - 42 lbs - - Type 1A
Gorilla AL-22 - - - - - 44.5 lbs - Type 1A
Werner MT22 - - - - - 50 lbs - - Type 1A 



Has anyone else used a Gorilla and an LG at the same time? Have you noticed a difference in the ease of operation between the two? 

I have not used a Werner and would love some unbiased reviews on how easily they operate as compared to an LG. 

I may buy a small one - the three to five footer - and if the Werner operates smoothly, that may be the one. And at 35 lbs it could be a primary step. 

Another complaint I had about the 3' Gorilla is that the LG leg leveler did not fit very well. 

What I love about them all, is the double sided step. That alone saves me ooodles of time while hanging a stairwell .......or even a straight wall.

I wish I had one while doing exteriors. With no spreader, they would be great to place over shrubs, bushes, small fences, etc.

have I mentioned how much I love my Little Giant :whistling2: 

-Bill


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> I have not used a Werner and would love some unbiased reviews on how easily they operate as compared to an LG.


I can't say for those stats you posted, or which model LG I used (admittedly an older one), but the Werner I used last year was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lighter an much easier to use
Actually, after using the LG, I did not want to touch the Werner
But it was pretty harmless...easy actually
I could not give you model numbers, and I realize they have, and have had, many different lines
But that's what I got from my experience with both


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Ditto: I have both a 16 and 24 Werner: Love them both. The 24 can be set up and used as a 4 foot scaffold, great for eaves and some trim applications.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

slickshift said:


> the Werner I used last year was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lighter an much easier to use
> Actually, after using the LG, I did not want to touch the Werner


Slick, these seem contradictory to me. Did you like the Werner or the LG?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I do have the 3'-5' Gorilla that I prefer and have used more than my 5'-9' LG TYPE 1A older version. Otherwise, I have no experience with anything else.

I do agree about the double sided step. That is a favorite characteristic of mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Slick, these seem contradictory to me. Did you like the Werner or the LG?


After using the very heavy, finger-crushing, LG, I didn't want to use the Werner (last year), as I thought it would be the same
However, after using the Werner, I found it to be very light and much easier to use...I was surprised and impressed

For the most part I don't need nor could I use an articulated ladder, so I don't own any, and the ones I use are usually borrowed, rented, or provided so I don't have much say in the brand


----------

